# converting brake drum to brake rotor



## nismorac3r (Oct 30, 2003)

i need help converting my brake drum to brake rotor for my nissan sentra 1998...please reply if u know how to do this...


----------



## AznBoiBryant (Dec 29, 2004)

They make a kit to do this

http://fastbrakes.com/shop/index.php?cPath=31&osCsid=e31c70a7f337d3ff83797113699d88a2

You can get the upgrated 11" rotor or the normal rotor kit


----------



## nismorac3r (Oct 30, 2003)

well i got the cross drilled disc rotor already made by phozen motorsports..i just need help how to installed it...


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

nismorac3r said:


> well i got the cross drilled disc rotor already made by phozen motorsports..i just need help how to installed it...


You need more than just the rotors to do a drum to disc conversion. If the rotors you got were the same size as the stock SE-R rotors, you can get _almost_ everything else you need in this kit:

http://fastbrakes.com/shop/product_...id=89&osCsid=e31c70a7f337d3ff83797113699d88a2

EDIT: Oops. I wasn't paying attention when I put that post up. You still need to get three extra items with the kit: SE-R rear calipers, brake pads to fit those calipers, and parking brake cables for the SE-R. The last three items can be found at most auto parts stores.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

you also need the brackets for the se-r rotors to fit.


----------



## DAT310GXT (Sep 1, 2005)

I have an older model nissan/datsun: 1981 Datsun 310 GX (as you can tell from my sn). And like many older model Datsun/Nissan owners, i want to do a special engine swap (for which i cannot tellto what engine im swapping), however, knowing that keeping the rear drums will be an issue, i also want to swap drums to disc. Obviously there are no drum to disc brake conversions for this, i figured maybe some of u guys have had experience in "custom" conversions of any sort. Here are some shots to give u guys an idea of what im dealing with. thanks guys. I usually dont post up quesitions like these (almost impossible) but i know if theres a way and money, theres a will. Ha, ok enjoy: :thumbup:


----------

